# Foguetes supressão de granizo



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 20:01)

Hoje lançou-se a polémica sobre o uso de foguetes anti-cumulunimbus. pois bem, aqui fica a minha opinião mais sincera. Se quiser, a administração que encontre um local mais correcto e mova o tópico. Se alguém puder, arranje informação sobre os ditos cujos e participe na discussão.

Por um lado é compreensível, porque a precipitação por ventura intensa iria estragar as vindimas e as campanhas da azeitona, mas não deixa de ser inadmissível. Cá em casa, não se produz muito, porque o terreno é pouco, mas o meu avô tem hectares e hectares de vinha e olival, e não sei até que ponto não seria melhor deixar chover à vontade e estragar o quase nada que sobra de cachos, e salvar muita oliveira, carvalho, azinheira e castanheiro que está a secar. Estes impotentes estão a violar direitos civis, sejam eles quais forem ao privar a chuva quem precisar. Isto é decerto CRIME!

Esses incompetentes deveriam sofrer na pele os efeitos que porventura este acto que considero criminoso venha a provocar nos ecossistemas.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2011 às 20:08)

Já tinha ouvido falar destes foguetes, penso que o principal objectivo seja impedir a formação de granizo que causaria grandes danos às culturas, mas Pedro acho que estes foguetes não impedem a formação das nuvens nem a chuva, apenas a saraiva/granizo.

Deixo aqui uma pergunta a quem perceba algo sobre o assunto:

*Esta técnica resulta mesmo, é eficaz??*


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 20:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*



Vince disse:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal coisa, parece-me um grande disparate nem entendo como poderia do ponto de vista físico funcionar. Mas se as pessoas acreditam, paciência, é difícil convencê-las, mas seria mais seguro para as florestas uma dança, reza ou procissão que o resultado seria o mesmo.



*Vince*, trata-se uma técnica muito utilizada no Alentejo, há várias dezenas de anos, em sítios onde haja por exemplo pomares. E podes crer que apresenta uma eficiência muitíssimo elevada, diluindo a formação de _cumulunimbos_ e eliminando a queda de granizo quase por completo, uma vez que se transforma em água antes de chegar ao solo; claro está que só é utilizada nos períodos mais críticos das culturas, quando estão a pronto de serem apanhadas (geralmente a partir de Junho e até Setembro). Nestes dias propícios à queda de granizo, pasta uma deslocação até aos pomares do Monte Branco (arredores de Juromenha) para os ouvires constantemente.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 20:12)

Já se fazem experiências com o clima desde a década de 50. Essencialmente "matar" e/ou enfraquecer furacões, os ditos cumulonimbus para não produzirem tornados e/ou precipitarem saraiva de consideráveis dimensões mas também o contrário, tentar fazer chover.

A guerra do Vietname foi um dos campos de testes de tais experiências, tentando por tudo enfraquecer o inimigo pela via meteorológica, a verdade é que durante a guerra eles sofreram com muitas cheias, não prova que as experiências tenham resultado a verdade é que se andaram a fazer experiências com as nuvens e químicos. Muitos proprietários de vinhas no sul de França também lançam os ditos "foguetes" pra evitar a queda de saraiva ou a formação de trovoadas muito violentas. 

Em Portugal em 2005 também se andou a lançar pela força aérea (se a memória não me falha em relação ao químico) cloreto de prata na atmosfera pra tentar acelerar a condensação das nuvens e assim fazer chover, a verdade é que não mudou muito, mas talvez se tenham chegado a algumas conclusões.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 20:20)

Fonte: Argentina aposta em foguetes "anti-granizo"


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*

Artefactos pirotécnicos é demasiado abrangente. O que é que está a ser libertado nas explosões?


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 20:25)

Se realmente for só o impedimento da formação de granizo, menos mal, mas acho perigoso andar a manipular a atmosfera. Não sou uma mente conservadora, nem nada que se lhe pareça, mas...


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

Apenas não estou de acordo porque, pelo que percebi, é ilegal este tipo de acções.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*



Agreste disse:


> Artefactos pirotécnicos é demasiado abrangente. O que é que está a ser libertado nas explosões?



Pois, pela conversa inicial falavam de foguetes, mas pelo esquema que o Gerofil pôs depreende-se que será o lançamento de um produto específico qualquer.
Tratando-se de foguetes normais seria patético, ainda se fosse a explosão de uma bomba de várias toneladas em pleno Cb, aí sim acreditaria que uma explosão secaria parte da humidade e alteraria todo o equilíbrio da célula. Agora foguetes normais... Num Cb duma trovoada está envolvida muita energia, não são uns foguetezitos que alteram aquilo. 

De qualquer forma continuo muito céptico, penso que os tipos nos EUA para impedir aquele granizo extremo que eles tem (muito mais violento que aqui) então gastariam metade do arsenal militar em Oklahoma em vez de guerras espalhadas pelo mundo.

Sendo um produto específico anti-granizo e que realmente funcionasse, então todos já o conheceríamos há muito, e até em Portugal seria usado em outros locais onde existe um maior historial de grandes devastações da agricultura por granizo, como em Trás os Montes.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2011 às 20:34)

Tinha conhecimento de uma técnica diferente. Um produto que acelera a produção de granizo. A velocidade com que se forma o granizo é inversamente proporcional ao tamanho dos grãos. Mais rápido, grãos mais pequenos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2011 às 20:41)

Se isso realmente funcionasse, porque não se usa, quando existem tempestades que causam estragos maiores do que na agricultura. Se isso funcionasse, não havia mortes em situação dessas. Disparavam contra a tempestade e ela morria. 

Como se diz quem semeia ventos colhe tempestades, mandam tudo para a atmosfera e depois não se queixem quando a natureza mandar tudo cá para abaixo. 

Vejam lá se os foguetes anti-cumulonimbus não são foguetes para pregar fogo à floresta. 

Eu acredito tanto nisso como no pai natal.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2011 às 20:45)

Obviamente que não é uma técnica para aplicar num pós-frontal nem para dispersar maciçamente pela troposfera. O que se pretende é actuar no mecanismo convectivo da nuvem e acelerar a formação do granizo, tudo num evento isolado.


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

Pedro disse:


> Hoje lançou-se a polémica sobre o uso de foguetes anti-cumulunimbus. pois bem, aqui fica a minha opinião mais sincera. Se quiser, a administração que encontre um local mais correcto e mova o tópico. Se alguém puder, arranje informação sobre os ditos cujos e participe na discussão.
> 
> Por um lado é compreensível, porque a precipitação por ventura intensa iria estragar as vindimas e as campanhas da azeitona, mas não deixa de ser inadmissível. Cá em casa, não se produz muito, porque o terreno é pouco, mas o meu avô tem hectares e hectares de vinha e olival, e não sei até que ponto não seria melhor deixar chover à vontade e estragar o quase nada que sobra de cachos, e salvar muita oliveira, carvalho, azinheira e castanheiro que está a secar. Estes impotentes estão a violar direitos civis, sejam eles quais forem ao privar a chuva quem precisar. Isto é decerto CRIME!
> 
> Esses incompetentes deveriam sofrer na pele os efeitos que porventura este acto que considero criminoso venha a provocar nos ecossistemas.



A IPCC proibe a manipulação do clima/fenomenos meteorologicos pois sendo a atmosfera um sistema tão complexo e com um equilibrio tão precário, a manipulação significativa de fenomenos meteorologicos poderia levar a ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos ou de, em ultimo caso, um caos climatico.

O ser humano mal compreende a complexidade da teia global, na qual todos os pequenos actos teem uma consequencia quase imprevisivel


Um exemplo importante são os furacões...que são importantissimos para absorver a energia excessiva nos tropicos e recoloca-la nas latitudes mais elevadas.
Se os contivessem, o desequilibrio causado poderia ter consequencias horriveis!


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Não há seguro algum que possa cobrir largas dezenas de milhões de euros de prejuízos que uma repentina tempestade de verão possa provocar sobre qualquer casta de vinha.



E não há direito nenhum que possa legitimar a qualquer particular a intervenção, em seu exclusivo benefício, sobre o tempo que o afecta a si e a todos os seus vizinhos.

O Alentejo tem um déficit hídrico recorrente. Impedir a chuva porque calha numa altura inconveniente para alguém... Para mim, está tudo dito. Aqui em Nisa as charcas estão quase todas secas, mas esta até é uma região de aquíferos bons. Noutros sítios não há essa sorte.


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Pedro disse:


> Se realmente for só o impedimento da formação de granizo, menos mal, mas acho perigoso andar a manipular a atmosfera. Não sou uma mente conservadora, nem nada que se lhe pareça, mas...



Caro Pedro, não tenha receio de dizer o que pensa só porque o "bem-pensismo" deste país tornou quase "deselegante" tomar uma posição. Ainda bem que isto é ilegal, Geiras. Só falta um pouco de exposição pública para este assunto ser condenado pela sociedade como o vandalismo que é...


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Mas o objectivo aqui era não estragar as vinhas... Do modo que isto vai, algum dia quando se prevê tempestades põe-se tudo a "disparar" para o ar e será muito mau para os Storm Chasers


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

adiabático disse:


> O Alentejo tem um déficit hídrico recorrente. Impedir a chuva porque calha numa altura inconveniente para alguém... Para mim, está tudo dito. Aqui em Nisa as charcas estão quase todas secas, mas esta até é uma região de aquíferos bons. Noutros sítios não há essa sorte.



Mas que grande confusão para algumas pessoas  A técnica tem apenas o objectivo de transformar o granizo em gotas de água quando ocorre precipitação; nunca se falou em evitar a ocorrência de chuva.
E já agora alguém diga-me onde está escrito que esta técnica é proibida? Muito pelo contrário, é uma tecnologia que está em franca expanção e ao serviço dos agricultores, nomeadamente nos países mais desenvolvidos.
Se alguém pensa que se está a querer alterar o _clima_, então será melhor fazerem uma revisão do seu próprio conceito de _clima_.



Geiras disse:


> Mas o objectivo aqui era não estragar as vinhas... Do modo que isto vai, algum dia quando se prevê tempestades põe-se tudo a "disparar" para o ar e será muito mau para os Storm Chasers



Geiras, não brinque com coisas sérias.


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2011 às 22:06)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*



Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma continuo muito céptico, penso que os tipos nos EUA para impedir aquele granizo extremo que eles tem (muito mais violento que aqui) então gastariam metade do arsenal militar em Oklahoma em vez de guerras espalhadas pelo mundo.



Nos EUA eles não precisam de nenhum arsenal, eles têm a melhor arma para controlo do clima e do estado do tempo. Chama-se HAARP 

Neste caso, estes foguetes diria que se trata de Semeadores de Nuvens que aceleram o processo de formação de nuvens e de precipitação, impedindo a formação de saraivas com grãos de grandes dimensões e que destroem as culturas. Diversas referências da utilização de Iodeto de prata para protecção contra as grandes saraivas. Cloud seeding was begun in France during the 1950s with the intent of reducing hail damage to crops.
Não impede de chover, apenas altera o tamanho do grão que precipita.

PS: Desculpem as páginas em inglês, mas como devem saber são as que estão melhor documentadas e as que têm mais informação.


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Gerofil disse:


> E já agora alguém diga-me onde está escrito que esta técnica é proibida?



Foi apenas o que percebi, pelo que li em certos posts de membros aqui


----------



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 02:23)

Gerofil, se a técnica que aqui discutimos se destina apenas a reduzir o tamanho do granizo, menos mal. Não me parece que venha daí prejuízo para ninguém. Admito que não lhe conheço a história, nem as especificidades, mas sei a diferença entre tempo e clima, como poderá confirmar no meu post. E confesso-me tendencioso, já que a minha agenda poderia ser "quanto mais água, melhor". Um pouco primário? Talvez, mas aumentaria as nossas possibilidades. Mas também não defenderia o recurso a técnicas de provocar chuva artificialmente, a menos que isso partisse de um amplo consenso social. O que me parecer estar aqui em discussão é, ainda, o direito de qualquer agricultor, sem consultar ninguém, intervir sobre o tempo, afectando outras áreas para além da sua courela.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2011 às 09:01)

Até provas em contrario eu também não acredito nessas técnicas, não vejo como isso pode funcionar nem acredito nessas coisas como já disse


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2011 às 12:03)

Gerofil, pronto, já estive a ler mais uma coisas, e não seriam foguetes que dissipam tempestades como inicialmente destes a entender mas semeadura de nuvens (cloud-seeding) com iodeto de prata ou gelo seco.

Neste caso da experiência que indicaste na Argentina o uso de iodeto de prata não é para antecipar ou provocar precipitação como é habitual em semeadura de nuvens, mas para introduzir mais partículas concorrendo na formação de granizo com as partículas naturais, ou seja, para impedir por competição os existentes/naturais cresçam muito. Em teoria haverá mais granizo, mas de menor dimensão, que faça menos estragos ou que derreta mais rapidamente.




> Usually, the number of ice crystals in the cloud is small and, upon the existence of appropriate conditions, they grow rapidly to hailstones with large sizes.
> 
> The most popular hail suppression concepts are:
> 
> ...



Pelo que andei a investigar, existem então várias tecnologias, umas parecem mera treta (como uns canhões que emitem ondas de choque para o ar) outras  podem ter alguma lógica como esta, embora mesmo assim haja bastante cepticismo em relação à eficácia disso. Quer foguetes quer emissores de superfície estão dependentes do iodeto ir parar ao sitio correcto, com avião e guiado por radar talvez fosse mais eficaz.

Aqui mais próximo pratica-se em França (ANELFA project) e numas zonas espanholas (Consorcio por la Lucha Antigranizo de Aragon)

Neste documento fala-se das experiências nesses dois países, indicando estudos que mostram alguma eficácia:
http://www.essl.org/ECSS/2009/preprints/P12-02-dessens.pdf

Neste fala-se da Grécia:
http://www.slideshare.net/meteo021/hail-suppression-in-greece

Bulgária:
http://www.misrar.nl/UserFiles/File/Best_Practices_2_EPF_bulgarian hail suppression system(1).pdf

Mas subsistem-me ainda muitas dúvidas. Isto são foguetes que tem que voar ainda a alguma altura, em Espanha em França não se usam foguetes devido ao tráfego aéreo (e cá não se põe esse problema?), usa-se outro método, com uma rede de emissores na superficie que emitem para o ar na camada mais baixa da atmosfera esperando-se depois que as correntes ascendentes elevem para cima. Outra dúvida que subsiste é que isto exige algum conhecimento meteorológico, quer na fase de previsão, quer onde saber lançar o iodeto para a atmosfera, tem que funcionar em rede com muitos pontos. Quer na França quer em Espanha isso é feito com auxílio de entidades como Meteofrance ou no caso de Espanha num projecto com a universidade de Leon. Ou seja, envolve ainda uma infraestrutura razoável que vai desde a previsão do granizo até ao acompanhamento de células em tempo real para saber em que zonas se deve lançar o iodeto de prata.

Em Portugal se se trata efectivamente disto, quem gere isto tudo ? Não pode ser uma coisa meio aleatoriamente ao calhas, tem que haver know-how por detrás, uma rede minimamente organizada. E acho estranho nunca ter ouvido falar disso. Será mesmo que se trata disto ? Seria interessante sabermos mais dessa prática.




> *ADMINISTRATIVE ORGANIZATION   OF THE PROJECTS
> 
> FRANCE: *
> The ANELFA was born in 1951. It is a nonprofit association federating a dozen of regional entities
> ...





> *Argentina*
> Hail prevention (severe storm suppression in fact) as part of Natural Disaster reduction activity is of great public and economic importance. The latest scientific and technical achievements of Russian rocket seeding technology are realised in an Operational Hail Protection and Research Program in the Province of Mendoza, Argentina. Digitised MRL-5 weather radars (X and S bands) operate under a Computer software control and allow the recording of storm data on CDs for further reviewing of the operations. Software calculates the seeding area, how many rockets should be launched for covering the seeding area, which launching sites are going to intervene in the action, as well as the azimuth angels for firing off the rockets. All these decisions could be adjusted by the operator, depending on his own experience and skill.






> *Bulgária*
> The Bulgarian hail suppression system was set up in 1968
> as a structure of the Ministry of Agriculture. The  Agency
> carries out its activities by analysing and monitoring the
> ...



De qualquer forma, apesar da confusão inicial de "parar o desenvolvimento", agradeço a informação, pois não conhecia isto. 

Em relação aos incêndios, se efectivamente estamos a falar da mesma prática, provavelmente o risco é muito reduzido pois serão foguetes específicos que ainda rebentam a bastante altitude. 
Em relação à manipulação, isto é sempre considerado manipulação não do clima mas do tempo local.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2011 às 15:11)

Vince disse:


> Gerofil, pronto, já estive a ler mais uma coisas, e não seriam foguetes que dissipam tempestades como inicialmente destes a entender mas semeadura de nuvens (cloud-seeding) com iodeto de prata ou gelo seco.



Efectivamente trata-se de foguetes de  iodeto de prata; hoje contactei telefonicamente com a Jurofrutas Lda, que explora os pomares da Herdade do Monte Branco (Juromenha), tendo a confirmação da sua utilização durante muitos anos mas que actualmente já foi colocada de lado porque a empresa adquiriu uma cobertura antigranizo para os seus pomares. Isto não quer dizer que não haja outros empresários agrícolas na região a continuarem a usar os foguetes de iodeto de prata.

Outras entradas no Google sobre o assunto: iodeto de prata granizo


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2011 às 02:28)

Não creio que seja de todo possível suprimir a queda de granizo num cúmulonimbo! Se for pela via da elevação de temperatura, a energia "investida" seria brutal, só comparável aos efeitos de uma bomba atómica. Se for pela via de alterar a temperatura de mudança de fase, por exemplo adicionando sal, etilenoglicol, ou outro composto qualquer, seria necessário uma quantidade massiva (falamos de muitas toneladas espalhadas pelo volume da nuvem) e com pouca eficiência quando o granizo já está caindo..

Já facilitar que ocorra precipitação, é outra conversa.. Para haver precipitação tem de haver condensação e formação de núcleos, e havendo condensação à partida e depois intervindo na formação de núcleos até lançar poeira pode ajudar, embora compostos mais eficientes!

Impedir que chova já por si, seria muito complicado, quanto mais evitar cair granizo.. Posso estar enganado, mas a mim parece-me uma charlatanisse tipo banha da cobra! É que simplesmente não estamos falando de litros ou quilos de gelo, falamos de toneladas e toneladas, enfim esqueçam lá isso!!


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2011 às 08:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Impedir que chova já por si, seria muito complicado, quanto mais evitar cair granizo.. Posso estar enganado, mas a mim parece-me uma vtipo banha da cobra! É que simplesmente não estamos falando de litros ou quilos de gelo, falamos de toneladas e toneladas, enfim esqueçam lá isso!!



Se leres com atenção os links que pus em cima, as coisas até fazem bastante sentido se bem feitas. Pelo menos em teoria tem alguma lógica.

Agora, eu tenho muitas dúvidas é no método pois aparentemente aquilo que alguns praticam no Alentejo é uma coisa meio amadora, provavelmente alguma prática enraizada que foi passando de boca em boca e alguns agricultores naturalmente preocupados com as suas culturas gastam se calhar precioso dinheiro (que já não deve ser muito) a atirar uns foguetes para o ar, que se calhar alguém lhes vendeu prometendo-lhes eficácia.

Fiquei sinceramente interessado em saber mais sobre estas práticas, quanto mais não seja para desmascarar algum mito enraizado, ou eventualmente até desmascarar alguma "banha da cobra" ou charlatanisse de alguém que vai facturando com a venda dos ditos foguetes.


----------

